

Ssh Passwordlessly - dbieber
http://david-bieber.tumblr.com/post/58219613742/ssh-passwordlessly

======
bradleyland
David, I'd recommend augmenting your instructions to include a passphrase. An
SSH private key without a passphrase is extremely dangerous. Should someone
gain access to your private key, they can use it without any additional
information. This makes it extremely easy for them to impersonate you.

There is a utility called ssh-agent that will prevent you from having to enter
your passphrase every time you use your key pair. Github has an excellent
guide for OS X users:

[https://help.github.com/articles/working-with-ssh-key-
passph...](https://help.github.com/articles/working-with-ssh-key-passphrases)

Linux users will use ssh-agent as well, and most distros start it by default.

------
dibbsonline
OpenSSH comes with the ssh-copy-id script to make things easier too.

~~~
bradleyland
Sadly, OS X users will find that they lack the ssh-copy-id utility. I can't
recall where I got it, but this is a script I use (but did not author) that
replicates the functionality:

[https://gist.github.com/bradland/6231127](https://gist.github.com/bradland/6231127)

~~~
178

        $ brew install ssh-copy-id

